# This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## andrewddo (Jul 1, 2011)

hey was wondering if anyone could help i cant get into my sd card when i connect it to my computer it says theres a connection but in my computer i see no removable storage and it doesnt pop up asking what i want to do like usual it says i have a This device cannot start. (Code 10) error code in hardware properties plz and ty


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

andrewddo said:


> hey was wondering if anyone could help i cant get into my sd card when i connect it to my computer it says theres a connection but in my computer i see no removable storage and it doesnt pop up asking what i want to do like usual it says i have a This device cannot start. (Code 10) error code in hardware properties plz and ty


this does not belong in the dev forum


----------



## andrewddo (Jul 1, 2011)

oh sorry wasnt sure where it went can it be moved


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya i got it. its not a problem. dev forum is for release tho. :android-smile:


----------



## bkoon1218 (Jul 9, 2011)

You need the proper drivers for your device. I think that should be available in the bible.


----------



## andrewddo (Jul 1, 2011)

i dont think it smy drivers cuz i clicked update drivers and it says its up to date


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

uninstall all the drivers using USBDView
Then reinstall.
DO NOT USE Windows Update to download the drivers.
Use the Galaxy S Drivers. I think it even comes with a nice little setup.exe to install the drivers for you.


----------



## andrewddo (Jul 1, 2011)

alright so i think its about to work as i can see my removable disk icon now but it seems to be stuck on installing CDC serial


----------



## andrewddo (Jul 1, 2011)

ok so it seems its not the drivers that are messed up as i tried to use my phone on another computer with the same results so im guessing it was right around the time i was trying to reparition it with parition wizard that it messed up any ideas what it could be ? it says my :F drive which is my sd card cannot start


----------

